
Ask HN: Is there a such thing as an automation tool? - WesternStar
The history of precision in the industrial revolution is rife with machine tools. Machines that make machines. Do we have automation for the process of making automation? I think AutoML is slightly different. Is this question meaningful or &quot;not even wrong&quot; in your opinion?
======
tgflynn
It seems like a robot that builds robots would be one example.

Another would be a program that writes programs. There's a word for that:
metaprogramming and people do it all the time.

~~~
WesternStar
More a robot that build robots. I mean like you are running a service and
something automagically builds the automation for running that service given a
few inputs.

